# I kissed a girl



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

Sorry just want to share it 

I have dated this girl 3 times now and I know this time I need to do something, so as we were outside I kissed her really fast and then backed up or something or not sure what happened as I was anxious about it.
And then the situation became really really weird and cringe, she said something like : "You really wanted to make that ?" and I was just nervous smiling said Yes and then she said "You are shy now..."
Then after 1 minute time passed and discussion were back to normal, kissed her back as fast as well when we took good bye.

It felt really cringe and weird and I'm sure that it was my fault, but **** it ! I'm really proud of it ! >
Not sure if she will want to date me again now, but is a big step forward for me I would say !

She is really hot, social and confident woman, not sure how I got to date her as my first date ever !! (which probably lowered my confidence a lot)


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

im a bit jealous... 
but as far as what you say it didn't seem she disliked it, but i dunno, never had any dates.....
as for her dating you again, well it also does not seem she was mad for that, but just ask, nothing to lose by asking anyways
maybe tell her you were really nervous at that time


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

teuton said:


> Sorry just want to share it
> 
> I have dated this girl 3 times now and I know this time I need to do something, so as we were outside I kissed her really fast and then backed up or something or not sure what happened as I was anxious about it.
> And then the situation became really really weird and cringe, she said something like : "You really wanted to make that ?" and I was just nervous smiling said Yes and then she said "You are shy now..."
> ...


And you liked it? I really tried to resist doing that but you know what? It was worth it. :laugh:

Congratulations, it might have felt awkward but at least you went for it.:smile2:


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

I liked it yes, I like the girl a lot, but I was so anxious that of course I didn't felt much.
It's weird as all the dates were fine without any cringe/weird moment, I ****ed up a bit this time, what can you do without experience...

I'm not happy how that went, but I'm very pleased that I tried. Maybe it may look like a silly thing but for me it was required for a lot of courage to do it 

Also after the second date I was so sad that I didn't tried anything, for me for some reason a fail is better than not trying at all.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

teuton said:


> I liked it yes, I like the girl a lot, but I was so anxious that of course I didn't felt much.
> It's weird as all the dates were fine without any cringe/weird moment, I ****ed up a bit this time, what can you do without experience...
> 
> I'm not happy how that went, but I'm very pleased that I tried. Maybe it may look like a silly thing but for me it was required for a lot of courage to do it
> ...


Oh, the first line was some classic Katy Perry banter. :smile2:

As for feeling proud, it's all relative. It was a big deal for you, you faced your fear, you're more than entitled to feel proud.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Oh, the first line was some classic Katy Perry banter. :smile2:


Ohh... I was just going to do that! Wait, I'm still going to do it because I...






Nice! Next time will be equally weird or not. Could feel so wrong or feel so right, you need to try so the next night!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ooh la la!! Yaaay I'm happy for you!! I wouldn't assume it was cringey from her point of view or that she didn't like it. Maybe she likes shyness and found it cute. If a boy gets shy when he kisses l me I find it suuper sexy. Weeeee!!


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

That was a cute story and her reaction was cute too hehehehe.

I wanna kiss a girl or I rather have the girl kiss me. You know to see what its like


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> Ooh la la!! Yaaay I'm happy for you!! I wouldn't assume it was cringey from her point of view or that she didn't like it. Maybe she likes shyness and found it cute. If a boy gets shy when he kisses l me I find it suuper sexy. Weeeee!!


I understand that feeling :yes, not that I have had it many times lol, but I get the point, it kind of feels supersweet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

so jealous that i'm dispatching assassins. $20 bounty on tueton, dead or alive. an extra $10 for his woman


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

Ha now I see why @LonelyLurker said he couldn't resist asking that, confused me a bit and I just answered directly to the question... Cringe after cringe man )


----------



## Furor Teutonicus (Oct 30, 2017)

Congrats dude!


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats, I hope it was as amazing as I imagine it is.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

teuton said:


> Ha now I see why @LonelyLurker said he couldn't resist asking that, confused me a bit and I just answered directly to the question... Cringe after cringe man )


Nah, don't cringe. And good for you! :boogie

Although I did come to this thread /specifically/ to add that I liked it >


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

senkora said:


> Nah, don't cringe. And good for you! :boogie
> 
> Although I did come to this thread /specifically/ to add that I liked it >


Join the choir! I joined it too and I liked it. LOL


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

Kandice said:


> That was a cute story and her reaction was cute too hehehehe.
> 
> I wanna kiss a girl or I rather have the girl kiss me. You know to see what its like


curiosity.. well i to wold like to have that experience, and i also wonder if it really is possible to like send your feeling in a kiss.. so many mysteries, so many questions... but something ii probably never experience


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

Not sure if you want it man, as I said, it was super super cringe moment after. I'm really proud of me as I had the balls, but still not sure if it was the right choice


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

You kissed a girl and you liked it
The taste of her cherry chap stick
You kissed a girl just to try it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean you are in love tonight
You kissed a girl and you liked it
You liked it


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

I just listened the complete song now, I swear to god that is so much truth in it that hurts ) It's almost 100% accurate of what happen to me lol.

Maybe I should send the video to her :grin2:


----------



## thebenevolentmobsterjolly (Feb 14, 2017)

well done!


----------

